
Show HN: Airplane-mode – an HTTP caching/mocking lib inspired by in-flight wifi - johns
http://jeremiak.tumblr.com/post/104203708481/airplane-mode-an-npm-module-inspired-by-runscope
======
johns
Jeremiah is a friend of mine and I liked this project so I thought I'd share
it.

